# Texas Coastal Kayak- Fishing the Anahuac Refuge



## "Sting Ray" Steve (Oct 12, 2010)

Greetings Fisherman,
We decided to get out and kayak fish on Friday at a favorite Fall fishing haunt on the north shoreline of East Galveston Bay and inside the Anahuac Wildlife Refuge. This 34,000-acre haven offers excellent saltwater angling, paddling and bird watching opportunities year-round. Six miles of shoreline along East Galveston Bay are accessible by boat or wade-fishing. Some of the best kayak fishing in Texas can be found on the refuge shorelines along East Galveston Bay. 
We pretty much had a slack tide all morning but since the tide was high and the north wind worked to our advantage by providing gin clear water, the bait was piled in thick. We slowly crab-walked our kayaks and threw our soft plastics down the shoreline to the numerous weed and rock beds. We had several hungry Flounder swirl on our soft plastic swim baits right at our kayaks. After a couple of near misses, a nice 20 inch Flounder was landed and on the stringer. We ended the day with two Reds, one Trout and a Flounder.
Our kayak guide and outfitting service is already booking trips for November and December as this is when the "Refuge" starts to really turn on. Currently, we are guiding in the Trinity Bay area along the North Ridge and near the mouth of the Trinity River. The Reds have started to move really shallow over the last week or so and we are pretty much catching full limits in shallow on most days. If you fly fisherman want to catch fall Reds on fly, there is a good chance we can put you on fish and real shallow. 
With the passing cold fronts, we will see a heavy trout migration to the northern stretches of Trinity Bay. Hopefully this will bring some rain too. We look forward to getting out on the water with our TCK friends and family for some fantastic fall fishing. 
At Texas Coastal Kayak, we provide kayaks, fishing equipment, instruction, and everything you need to have a great fishing experience.
Tight Lines!
*George & Steve*
Cell: 713-501-0636

www.texascoastalkayak.com


----------

